# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Light vs Deep sleep and Dreams

## Shadow27

So I was talking to my roommate this afternoon about dreams and
he told me his dreams are quite vivid. I was then thinking about something
I read in a WILD tutorial about keeping the mind awake while the body
falls asleep and asked him if he was a light sleeper. He said yes.
I am a deep sleeper and my dreams tend to be pretty fuzzy. Do you think
there may be a correlation between how deeply one sleeps and the vividness
of their dreams?

----------


## StonedApe

I think so. I usually have LDs when I WBTB because I feel rested already and I don't sleep as heavily. But there's probably also a way to work around it so that even in deep sleep you have vivid dreams, you probably just have to train yourself somehow.

----------


## monk3y

this may be true but what i've realised if you manage to become lucid while in a deep sleep, its much more vivid and longer lasting

thats just me anyway..

----------


## aktw4

How does one sleep "deep" or "light"?

----------


## Clamosus

If you sleep lightly, you will be more aware and thus you will remember your dreams better. It's not that your dreams are more vivid, you just remember them well. And it's the same for sleeping heavily but vice versa. Just my guess. P:

----------


## Arra

What do you mean by 'deep' and 'light'? Usually, when someone says they're a 'light' sleeper, it means they wake up easily.

----------


## Shadow27

Its difficult to explain, apparently some people get more unconscious than others and
are said to sleep "deeper". I was thinking maybe in "light sleepers" the mind doesn't
fall asleep as much as in "deep sleepers". Not sure quite how that works but, it was
just a thought.

----------


## StonedApe

> Its difficult to explain, apparently some people get more unconscious than others and
> are said to sleep "deeper". I was thinking maybe in "light sleepers" the mind doesn't
> fall asleep as much as in "deep sleepers". Not sure quite how that works but, it was
> just a thought.



I experience this. In the early hours of the night I'm much more deeply asleep and hardly ever have lucids, but when I WBTB I usually have them if I wake up enough.

----------


## Raspberry

I noticed that I remember less dreams over the weekend because I sleep more deeply than I do during the week. I just kinda conk out at the weekend and my dreams are a fast blur.

----------


## Arra

> I noticed that I remember less dreams over the weekend because I sleep more deeply than I do during the week. I just kinda conk out at the weekend and my dreams are a fast blur.



It's the opposite for me, although remembering dreams probably has more to do with what sleep stage you're in when you wake up than then absolute amount of time you've been asleep for.

----------

